# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد خط ویژه

## khansar

سلام دوستانی که خط ویژه استفاده کردند نظر بدن که کسی که تازه شروعیده خط ویژه چطور(برای ریاضی فیزیک شیمی عربی)

----------


## .MEHRAD.

من ریاضیشو شرو کردم حرف نداره
شیمی هم از پارسال دارم عالیه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ZAPATA

شیمی و عربیش خوبه :: ریاضی فیزیک نیازی به همچین کتابی واسه جمع بندی نداره مگه واسه یه نفری که از قبل چیز زیادی نخونده باشه ::

----------


## faeze-kmz

*baraye jaam bandi shimi mehromah khube 
khate vizhe shimi faghat haft tire avalesh khube

dinish ham awlie
baghie darsasho estefade nakardm*

----------


## sajad564

من دینیش رو گرفتم ولی اصن خوب نبود بقیش رو هم گرفتم ولی هنو نخوندمشون...بستگی داره که چه درصدی بخوای

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

دینیش کامله ...اگر چندین بار تستای کنکور رو هم از روی همون بزنی کافیه البته چند صفحه از کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه رو اگه داشته باشی واقعا مفیده ......لازم نیست کتابشو بخری البته قیمت انچنانی هم نداره اما یه قسمتی اخرکتاب جمع بندی زرد مهرو ماه هست مثلا نوشته هرجا کلمه هدی اومد ینی توحید در ربوبیت هرجا خلق اومد خالقیت و از این دسته کلید ها برای حل سریع تر .....
شیمی مفاهیمش هم کتاب ب نسبت کاملیه (اگر) در کنارش موج ازمون رو کار کنی و ب شکل های کتاب درسی توجه کنی درباره مسائل شیمیش هم باز نظرم اینه باید بیشتر مسئله کار کنی 
فیزیک خط ویژه اصلا نداریم 
ریاضیش رو هم من دارم مطالعه میکنم برای یک سری فصول مثل ماتریس تا حدودی توابع کافیه اما برای مباحثی مث ترکیب دنباله هندسی و حسابی و حد برای من کامل نبوده و ترجیح دادم بیشتر تست بزنم اینم بگم احتمالش کامله .....چون همه تیپ تستا رو اورده

----------


## khansar

درصد حدود 40 میخوام ریاضی فیزیک

----------


## sajad564

> من ریاضیشو شرو کردم حرف نداره
> شیمی هم از پارسال دارم عالیه


parsal shimi ro chand zadi

----------


## sajad564

> درصد حدود 40 میخوام ریاضی فیزیک


bekhoda riazi va fizik shoma hichi nadare rahat mitoni balaye 60 bezani...age nazani man miam mizanamet :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

parsal soalatetono didam koli khandidam...albate riazi va fizik

----------


## khansar

اخه داش سجاد من تا حالا ریاضی فیزیک نخوندم!

----------


## uouo

دینیش عااااااااااااالیه
ینی من دوستم فقط خط ویژه رو خوند رف دینی کنکورو 60 زد :Yahoo (1): 
بقیشو زیاد.... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> parsal shimi ro chand zadi


پارسال اردیبهشت شرو کردم و زیاد نخونده بودم 30 زدم

----------


## sajad564

> پارسال اردیبهشت شرو کردم و زیاد نخونده بودم 30 زدم


ماشاااااالله...پارسال ریاضی کنکور دادی یا تجربی؟؟از رو چی خوندی؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> اخه داش سجاد من تا حالا ریاضی فیزیک نخوندم!


خب از این به بعد بخون...ریاضی شما خییییییلییییییییییی آسونه

----------


## khansar

بابا تخته سیاه خیلی مفصل گفته

----------


## khansar

چقدر رو حذف کردی 30 زدی؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> ماشاااااالله...پارسال ریاضی کنکور دادی یا تجربی؟؟از رو چی خوندی؟؟


پارسال ریاضی کنکور دادم واقعن 30 درصد خیلیه!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (113): 
کتاب درسی و خط ویژه و جاهایی که مشکل داشتم فیلمای اقاجانی در ضمن فقط شیمی 2 خوندم بقیه سوالاتی که زدم با اطلاعات قبلی که برا امتحانات میخوندم بوده

----------


## sajad564

> پارسال ریاضی کنکور دادم واقعن 30 درصد خیلیه!!!!!!!!!
> کتاب درسی و خط ویژه و جاهایی که مشکل داشتم فیلمای اقاجانی در ضمن فقط شیمی 2 خوندم بقیه سوالاتی که زدم با اطلاعات قبلی که برا امتحانات میخوندم بوده


برا کسی که از اردیبهشت میره سمت شیمی خیلیه...به چند تا از تستای شیمی دو جواب دادی؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> برا کسی که از اردیبهشت میره سمت شیمی خیلیه...به چند تا از تستای شیمی دو جواب دادی؟


.
والا چی بگم سوالا رو که چک نکردم ببینم چیا رو زدم فقط هرچی بلد بودم زدم چه دوم چه سوم چه پیش فک کنم یه 5 تا هم غلط داشتم

----------


## vahidz771

شیمی مفاهیمش که فوق العادست ، دینی هم خط ویژه خوبه هم اگه گاج رو دیده باشی اخرش برای هر درس خلاصه اورده ، هر صفحه دوتا درس رو خلاصه کردی عااااالیه انصافا  :Yahoo (1):  ینی این چند صفحه برای اونا که هیچی نخوندن اگه بخوننش زیر 50 نمیزنن ، بقیه کتاب هاشم هنوز کار نکردم  :Yahoo (21): 
سواااال! :
دوستان ریاضی ، برای دیفرانسیل و هندسه تحلیل و گسسته خط ویژه رو بخونیم کفایت میکنه؟! مخصوصا برای دیف قصد دارم اینو بخونم بعد هم سوالای کنکور از سال 90 به اینور رو از خودم ازمون بگیرم ، همین کافیه که دیف رو 50 بزنیم؟! تحلیلی و گسسته چطور؟

----------


## NMGTAV

> شیمی مفاهیمش که فوق العادست ، دینی هم خط ویژه خوبه هم اگه گاج رو دیده باشی اخرش برای هر درس خلاصه اورده ، هر صفحه دوتا درس رو خلاصه کردی عااااالیه انصافا  ینی این چند صفحه برای اونا که هیچی نخوندن اگه بخوننش زیر 50 نمیزنن ، بقیه کتاب هاشم هنوز کار نکردم 
> سواااال! :
> دوستان ریاضی ، برای دیفرانسیل و هندسه تحلیل و گسسته خط ویژه رو بخونیم کفایت میکنه؟! مخصوصا برای دیف قصد دارم اینو بخونم بعد هم سوالای کنکور از سال 90 به اینور رو از خودم ازمون بگیرم ، همین کافیه که دیف رو 50 بزنیم؟! تحلیلی و گسسته چطور؟


خط ویژه های ریاضی ها همش عالیه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

خط ویژه کلا کتابهای خوبیه منتهی بستگی به شخصی که ازش استفاده میکنم داره اینکه چه سطحی باشه و...

----------

